# Need some help for a simple wire diagram



## Beebe (May 19, 2015)

Hello all, new to boating. Bought a 1958 14' Alum craft last summer and want to add lights. I have looked through the site but cannot find anything that I feel is what I have. I use the 25hp Johnson to get around, and it's a pull start. First I'll list what I have and what I want.
1 12v Deep Cycle battery 849 CCA and 122ahrs in the stern.
1 Lowrance x-4 fish finder 
1 Front Nav light
1 Rear anchor light
1 Minn Kota 34lbs Endura transom motor
1 Blue Sea Systems 6 Fused box #5025 ST
Basically need a complete wire diagram. Oh, and a toggle switch for lights. I have looked everywhere and most diagrams are way more complicated for my needs. As for wire I can get just about any gauge I need from work.
Thanks Everybody


----------



## Insanity (May 19, 2015)

Just wire a heavy gauge main red hot wire from your battery to the fuse. Then a lighter guage red wire from the fuse to the switch then from the other terminal on the switch on to the item u want to turn on off. Then a heavy gauge black from the battery to a ground block. Then a smaller gauge wire from the ground block straight to the item you ran the switch for. Or you can skip the ground block and just run all your small ground wires straight to the ground on the battery. 

It's pretty simple really.


----------



## Beebe (May 19, 2015)

Insanity said:


> Just wire a heavy gauge main red hot wire from your battery to the fuse. Then a lighter guage red wire from the fuse to the switch then from the other terminal on the switch on to the item u want to turn on off. Then a heavy gauge black from the battery to a ground block. Then a smaller gauge wire from the ground block straight to the item you ran the switch for. Or you can skip the ground block and just run all your small ground wires straight to the ground on the battery.
> 
> It's pretty simple really.




Thanks
I understand that part, but do I need to fuse the red wire near the battery? If so what size. Do I connect the TM to the Fuse Box?


----------



## Insanity (May 19, 2015)

No you don't have to fuze the red wire just put the fuze panel close to the battery. 
No don't run the trolling motor to the fuze panel fuze it separate right at the battery. 
I'd be guessing if I said what amp. It needs a big fuze. Not the little ones like the panel uses. Auto zone used to have some nice ones for that monster cable for stereos amps.

Sorry I edited this most Liky after you read it.


----------



## DaleH (May 19, 2015)

Try this ... just made it quick using Visio and converted to picture and PDF. Wire gauges show up on the PDF conversion.


----------



## Insanity (May 19, 2015)

Dale ×2. Thanks dude! Dang you guys amaze me with your computer skills.


----------



## Beebe (May 19, 2015)

DaleH said:


> Try this ... just made it quick using Visio and converted to picture and PDF. Wire gauges show up on the PDF conversion.


Awesome!!!! That's close to perfect. So just put the TM directly to battery? What size fuse from on red from battery? And I was going to put all lights and FF to fuse block.


----------



## DaleH (May 19, 2015)

Beebe said:


> So just put the TM directly to battery? What size fuse from on red from battery? And I was going to put all lights and FF to fuse block.


I don't use trolling motors, so can't speak to how they're fused ...


----------



## Beebe (May 19, 2015)

Ok my drawing is not as nice, but this is what I was looking at. I guess my real question is what should the fuse size be from battery to box? And if I should rig TM to battery or fuse box. The Fuse box I have is 6 station 100 amp total, 30 amp per station with negative bus. Again thanks guys.


----------



## Insanity (May 19, 2015)

How big is your trolling motor the fuze size depends on that. 
You could use a whopper for it and link your fuze panel into it also. 
Most tolling motors are ran direct to the battery. Mainly because the fuze it would take would be hard to find. A 30 wouldnt be enough. Thats a big hot wire laying there waiting to be chewed on by a mouse. 
If you can afford it I'd fuze it. 
Your electronics are sensitive I'd try a 5 amp first if it should blow go up to a 10. I'm assuming these are the round glass fuze. If there plastic they make a 7.5. 
The lights could run off a 20 amp. 

If I'm wrong someone feel free to correct me. I am guessing from what little experience I have. I'm no electrician.


----------



## DaleH (May 19, 2015)

Note that I only show the 'main run' as fused if say the fuse box & switch panel was mounted up at the helm/console, where the battery is in the stern. 

Remember, the prime reason that the fuse is there is to protect the WIRING from burning up and not so much as to protect the device(s) on the circuit ...


----------



## Beebe (May 19, 2015)

Insanity said:


> How big is your trolling motor the fuze size depends on that.
> You could use a whopper for it and link your fuze panel into it also.



Its a 34lbs thrust motor. The lights, and fish finder use a 3amp fuse each. I need the fuse size for the main run, and if I should connect trolling motor directly,or to box and fuse size for that.


----------



## Insanity (May 19, 2015)

Hook to trolling motor to the battery not your panel.


----------



## Insanity (May 19, 2015)

Something like this I think would work. 
https://m.ebay.com/itm/161665252152
Not sure if 50 is enough for every thing or not. I'd think so but bigger wouldn't hurt. Tie your box and trolling motor into one to save money. Or buy one for each. 
I'd think it enough for the trolling motor. 
Hopefully someone else noes


----------



## richg99 (May 19, 2015)

Here is everything you need about the size of circuit breakers for trolling motors. Probably ought to be LINKed in a sticky. 

https://www.minnkotamotors.com/Support/Battery-Selection---Rigging/

richg99


----------



## Insanity (May 19, 2015)

richg99 said:


> Here is everything you need about the size of circuit breakers for trolling motors. Probably ought to be LINKed in a sticky.
> 
> https://www.minnkotamotors.com/Support/Battery-Selection---Rigging/
> 
> richg99



X2 on the sticky! That's a great site. Simple and to the point. 
Been wondering what gauge wire I should rerun for my trolling motor when I get around to doing thing rite. I melted down the ground thinking it wouldn't need to be as heavy as the hot. I was wrong. Lol


----------

